# How to find out where your viruses/trojans come from?



## Joker37 (Apr 14, 2011)

How does a computer get an infection from internet usage?

And iff you did get a virus, trojan etc...would you be able to know which website the virus/trojan came from?

How would I do this if I wanted to find out? Is there a way?


----------



## Nanobyte (Apr 14, 2011)

If you downloaded an infected file that showed up in realtime protection or a virus scan you would.  Otherwise you would have to deduce the source based on when the PC was last clean and which sites you had been to since.  The description of the virus on an AV site may help to point to the source.


----------



## DMGrier (Apr 14, 2011)

Well they can come from a few places, the two biggest places is illegal downloading and believe it or not streaming video. When you are streaming a video your computer is open for attack, now if you are on a major site like youtube or hulu then it is not as much of a worry but sites that are not as secure like porn sites or even sites that are a similar to you tube or hulu increase your risk.

Anytime you computer is loading anything from the internet you open yourself to a virus even playing those facebook games. 

The best way to just not worry about it as a windows user is good antivirus/spyware protection and even some malware protection never hurt anyone. I don't know if there is a way to track down where you get it from but what I do know is when I did use windows I had avg for my antivirus/spyware  and anytime I loaded anything that had a virus avg would stop the download and warn me about the infection so I never did get any viruses.

Alternately you could just use a Linux Distribution or a Apple product   and not worry about anything I listed above .


----------

